# help on shotgun



## millcrick (May 23, 2008)

my dad got a shotgun from my great grand dad and we cant find any informaton on it. 
it is a National Fire Arms 12 gauge from the 1930s thats all we know ive spent hours searching the web for info and no luck 
their is no model number but their is a serial number of A69O4
on the side National Fire Arms has a Star before and after 
any info will help thanks


----------



## mrb (Aug 22, 2007)

any possibility of getting a pic of it up, and is it a double barrel, or single, what are the barrel made of??? one trigger or teo!!//I will ask some of my shotgun buddies, they like a challange!!


----------



## mrb (Aug 22, 2007)

here I found this on a quick search!
http://en.allexperts.com/q/Guns-Firearm ... ompany.htm

http://answers.yahoo.com/question/index ... 544AAyg983

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/National_Arms_Company

http://www.antiqueguns.com/phorum/read. ... 1#msg-1871

that should get you close!!


----------

